# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  "Sulejmani i Madherishem"

## MI CORAZON

Nje nga serialet qe po shfaqet kohet e fundit ne Shqiperi.Atij qe ka  mundesi dhe deshire te postoje ketu ecurine e ngjarjeve te cdo jave, do t'i ishim shume mirenjohes.  :buzeqeshje: 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=01DtAPvAKsQ


Love it!

----------


## daniel00

Do te me kishte pelqyer po te behej nga vete shqiptaret seriali : Skenderbeu i madherishem . 

Sa per sulltanet vetem krime dhe prapambetje u kane sjelle shqiptareve ndaj nuk kam kureshtje per te pare llumin e haremeve .

----------


## Diella1

^ +1........

----------


## malesori1234

Fatkeqesisht problemi i shqiptareve i ka rrenjet e thella. Shqiptaret te prapambetur kane qene para dhe pas sulltaneve keshtu qe sulltanet skane ndonje faj te madh ne kete mes.

----------


## daniel00

Historianet qe kane pershkruar Shqiperine e çliruar nga sulltanet turq tregojne se ne 1920 ishte e vitit nje mije , e mesjetes , jashtezakonisht e prapambetur , pa qytete , me veshje aziatike , turke dhe pak veshje folklorike. Ne fakt e gjithe Shqiperia ishte nje fshat ne te cilen koha kishte ndaluar . Bote turke qe jetonte jashte kohe . Minuta e 15 deri ne minuten e 17 te dokumentarit mbi Shqiperine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3o5ztQDEkw

Popullsi e masakruar ne çdo kerkese per liri , me djem nizam , me taksen e xhizjen per fryme , me varferi ekstreme dhe e poshteruar dhe e lene te mbijetonte veç me zakone te huaja e shperfytyruar . 

Talebanet e rinj sigurisht ngazellejne para serialit te sulltaneve turq pasi e ndjejne veten me shume turq se shqiptare , kurse shqiptari autokton nuk ka cfare te pelqeje nga historia e sulltaneve apo versioni i tyre i historise , se si i kane quajtur perpjekjet e te gjithe popujve te shtypur si qafir , qe kerkojne te shkaterrojne perandorine , se si meritojne vdekjen deri tek i fundit . Per qindra vite toka shqiptare eshte lare me gjak shqiptaresh te masakruar nga jatagani . 

Pra nje serial te tille eshte njesoj sikur te shohim nje serial me Hero Sllobodan Millosheviçin bashke me Ratko Mlladiçin se si na rrefejne historite e tyre me krime ndaj shqiptareve pse kerkuan veç te jetojne ne liri .

----------


## Nete

MI CORAZON,urime per temen,jo une se ndjek aq :pa dhembe:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Cora un e shof ne tv , por e ke dhe ne youtybe serialin nje oresh .
Po e deshe te jap linkun vetem se eshte vetem turqisht .

----------


## Brari

kam pa vetem gjys serie nga ky serial..
mirpo i thash miqve.. qe e ndjekin..se ky eshte nje film madheshtor.. prandaj shikojeni se aty jan ekspozuar krejt thesaret e kultures dhe historis se perandorise osmane..
pra per nje etnograf.. ose adhurues etnografie si puna ime..ky film eshte nje mrekulli..

shikim te kendshem..

un do e shoh kur te jem ngeshem ndoj here..

du me shku i her ne top kapi.. 

po me ke e si e kush do na behet guide.. ne stambollin famoz..

dhiz iz kuescën..

----------


## malesori1234

> Historianet qe kane pershkruar Shqiperine e çliruar nga sulltanet turq tregojne se ne 1920 ishte e vitit nje mije , e mesjetes , jashtezakonisht e prapambetur , pa qytete , me veshje aziatike , turke dhe pak veshje folklorike. Ne fakt e gjithe Shqiperia ishte nje fshat ne te cilen koha kishte ndaluar . Bote turke qe jetonte jashte kohe . Minuta e 15 deri ne minuten e 17 te dokumentarit mbi Shqiperine.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3o5ztQDEkw
> 
> Popullsi e masakruar ne çdo kerkese per liri , me djem nizam , me taksen e xhizjen per fryme , me varferi ekstreme dhe e poshteruar dhe e lene te mbijetonte veç me zakone te huaja e shperfytyruar . 
> 
> Talebanet e rinj sigurisht ngazellejne para serialit te sulltaneve turq pasi e ndjejne veten me shume turq se shqiptare , kurse shqiptari autokton nuk ka cfare te pelqeje nga historia e sulltaneve apo versioni i tyre i historise , se si i kane quajtur perpjekjet e te gjithe popujve te shtypur si qafir , qe kerkojne te shkaterrojne perandorine , se si meritojne vdekjen deri tek i fundit . Per qindra vite toka shqiptare eshte lare me gjak shqiptaresh te masakruar nga jatagani . 
> 
> Pra nje serial te tille eshte njesoj sikur te shohim nje serial me Hero Sllobodan Millosheviçin bashke me Ratko Mlladiçin se si na rrefejne historite e tyre me krime ndaj shqiptareve pse kerkuan veç te jetojne ne liri .


Aq ministra e kryeministra shqiptare sa ka pasur Perandoria Osmane do ta kishin bere Shqiperine kopesht me lule po te donin. Por pasi moren pozita e harruan vendin e vet.

----------


## MI CORAZON

*"Sulejmani i Madherishem" ose "Suleiman the Magnificent"*

Sulltan Sulejmani ishte një hero i vërtetë dhe i admiruar nga udhëheqës të tjerë të botës. Sulejmani u lind në Trabzon përgjatë bregut të Detit të Zi , ndoshta më 6 nëntor 1494. Nëna e tij ishte Valide Sultan Aishe Hafsa Sulltani apo Hafsa Hatun Sulltani, i cila vdiq në vitin 1534. Në moshën shtatë vjecare, ai u dërgua për të studiuar shkenca , të historisë , të letërsisë , të teologjise dhe taktikën ushtarake në shkollat ​​e Pallatit Topkapi në Konstandinopojë . Si një njeri i ri, ai zuri miqesi me Pargalı Ibrahimin , një skllav i cili më vonë u bë një nga këshilltarët e tij më të besuar. Ne moshën shtatëmbëdhjetë vjecare Sulejmani u caktua si guvernator i parë Kaffa , atëherë Sarukhan  me një qëndrimit të shkurtër në Adrianopojë (tani edirne ).  Pas vdekjes së babait të tij, Selim I (1465-1520), Sulejmani zuri fronin te cilin e mbajti per me shume se 4 dekada. Një përshkrim i hershëm i Sulejmanit, pak javë pas pranimit të tij, u sigurua nga veneciani Contarini Bartolomeo : "Ai është njëzet e gjashtë vjeç, i gjatë, por i ashpër dhe i një çehre delikate qafa e tij është pak a shumë të gjatë. , fytyra e tij e hollë, dhe hunda si shqiponje. Ai ka një hije te zbehte, mustaqe dhe mjekër të vogël;.. megjithatë ai ka një qëndrim të këndshme, edhe pse lëkura e tij tenton të zbehet. Ai është e thënë të jetë  i mençur, i dashur dhe të gjithë njerëzit shpresojne për të mirë nga sundimi i tij ". Disa historianë pohojnë se në rininë e tij Sulejmani kishte një admirim për Aleksandrin e  Madh . Ai ishte i ndikuar nga vizioni Aleksandrit per sa i perket  ndërtimit të një perandorie botërore që do të përfshijë lindje dhe perëndimin, dhe kjo krijoi një makinë për fushatat e tij te mëvonshme ushtarake në Azi dhe në Afrikë, si dhe në Evropë.

Në krye të një perandorie të zgjeruar, Sulejman personalisht krijoi ndryshime legjislative në lidhje me shoqërinë, arsimin, taksat si dhe ligjin penal. Ligji i tij kanonik (ose Kanuns ) ndryshoi  formën e perandorisë për shekuj me radhë pas vdekjes së tij. Jo vetëm që  Sulejmani ishte  një poet i shquar dhe argjendar , ai gjithashtu u bë një mbrojtës i madh i kulturës,  letërsisë dhe arkitektures se perandorise osmane. Ai fliste pesë gjuhë:  Turqisht , Arabisht , Chagatai (një dialekt i gjuhës turke dhe të lidhura me Ujgure dhe uzbeke ), persisht dhe serbisht .

Sulejmani  u martua me nje vajzë haremi te quajtur  Roxelana ( ukrainase) , e cila u bë Hürrem Sulltanesha; intrigat e saj si mbretëreshë dhe pushteti mbi Sulltanin e bëri atë mjaft të njohur. Djali i tyre, Selim II , zuri fronin pas vdekjes së tij në 1566, pas 46 vjet sundimi.




*Hürrem Haseki Sulltan* , ose Roxelana, është e mirënjohur si  në Evropë, po ashtu edhe në Turqine moderne dhe në Perëndim, dhe është subjekt i shumë veprave artistike. Ajo ka piktura të frymëzuara, vepra muzikore (përfshirë Joseph Haydn 's Simfonike nr 63 ), një opera nga Denys Sichynsky , një balet  dhe disa novela të shkruara kryesisht në gjuhen ukrainase, por edhe në anglisht, frëngjisht dhe gjermanisht. Në vitin 2007, muslimanët në Mariupol , një qytet port në Ukrainë, hapen një xhami për të nderuar Roxelana. 




Enjoy!  :me kurore:

----------


## MI CORAZON

*IBRAHIM PASHA HEROI I CAMERISE* 



Per shume njerez ndoshta emri i ketij burri te madh shteti do te jete i panjohur, dhe kjo jo rastesisht. 
Jo rastesisht sepse nomenklatura greko-sllavo-komuniste ka ushtruar per 50 vjet mbi popullin tone jo vetem diktat te eger politiko-ekonomik por edhe nje diktat historik qe çoi ne fshirjen e memories 500 vjeçare te kombit tone apo siç e specifikojne ndryshe « periudha e erret e popullit shqiptar », duke fundosur ne harrese figura te shquara qe emrin dhe memorien e popullit tone e ngriten lart dhe e çuan deri ne mijera milje larg. 


Nje nder keto figura eshte edhe Ibrahim Pashe Çami nga Parga e Çamerise. 


Ibrahim Pashe Çami babai i te cilit ishte detar lindi ne vitin 1494 ne Parge te Çamerise. Qe i vogel do te rrembehej nga piratet Veneciane dhe do tju shitej si sllav Osmaneve ne Stamboll. Ibrahim Pasha do te blihej nga shtepia Sulltanore e Sulltan Selimit te I-re dhe do te kalonte femijerine e tij ne Manica, te Anadollit perendimor. Gjate femijerise se tij ai do te miqesohej me Sulltan Sulejmanin e Mrekullueshem duke qene se kishin te njejten moshe, dhe kur ky i fundit u emerua zyrtarisht Sulltan, pas vdekjes se babait te tij, Ibrahimit ju dhane poste te larta te Perandorise Osmane duke u kulminuar me emerimin e tij si Kryevezirin e Madh te I-re (Grand Vezir) te Perandorise Osmane. Ai filloi si mirembajtesi i shqiponjave te Sulltanit por emerimet e tij dhe ngjitja ne hierarkine e Perandorise u shpejtuan aq shume saqe ju ai ju lut Sulltan Sulejmanit qe te mos promovohej aq shpejt nga frika se do te krijoheshin zhelozi te rrezikshme brenda hierarkise drejtuese te Perandorise. I kenaqur me modestine e Ibrahim Pashe Çamit Sulltan Sulejmani i Mrekullueshem i premtoi atij se kurre sdo te denohej me vdekje gjate mbreterise se tij, edhe nese ky gabonte rende. Edhe pasi u emerua Kryevezir i Madh, Sulltani vazhdonte ti ofronte atij dhurata te shumta dhe fuqia e tij filloi te behej Absolute ne hierarkine Osmane, pikerisht ashtu si fuqia e Sulltanit te cilit ai i bindej. 




Ibrahim Pashe Çami u martua me motren e Sulltan Sulejmanit te Mrekullueshem duke hyre ne histori si dhendri i pare shqiptar (Damat) i Dinastise se Famshme Osmane duke qene se ishte shqiptari i pare qe martohej me motren e nje Sulltani Osman. Kjo s'kishte ndodhur kurre me pare ne histori. 


Pallati i tij i mrekullueshem qendron akoma ne ditet tona ne Stamboll dhe quhet « Muzeu i Arteve Turko-Islamike ». I ndertuar mbi nje koncept te pagabueshem mbrojtes (Ibrahimi kishte armiq te frikshem) pallati i tij eshte e vetmja rezidence e ndertuar nga dikush jashte Dinastise Osmane qe meritonte te quhej pallat i mrekullueshem. Kjo tregon influencen e madhe qe kishte Ibrahim Pashe Çami tek Dinastia Osmane dhe familja mbreterore. 


Ne kuadrin diplomatik puna e Ibrahim Pashe Çamit me Krishterimin Perendimor ishte nje sukses i plote. Duke e portretizuar veten e tij si « Fuqia e vertete qe fshihet pas Sulltanit », Ibrahimi perdori nje sere taktikash per te arritur marreveshje te favorshme me liderat e fuqive Katolike. Diplomatet Veneciane e citonin ate edhe si « Ibrahimi i Mrekullueshem ». Ne 1533 Ibrahim Pasha arriti qe ta binde Mbretin e Perandorise se Shenjte Romake (Holy Roman Empire), Karlin e Madh qe Hungaria te kalonte nen sundimin Osman duke u bere keshtu vasal i Perandorise Osmane. 
Ne 1535 ai arriti nje merreveshje diplomatike kolosale me Francis-in e I-re, marreveshje e cila i dha Frances te drejta tregtare ne territoret Osmane, ne shkembim te nje aleance kunder Habsburgeve. Kjo marreveshje do te konkretizohej me mavovra ushtarake detare te perbashketa, duke perfshire faktin qe gjithe Flota Osmane e drejtuar nga Hajredin Pasha te bazohej ne Toulon, ne jug te Frances gjate vitit 1543.


Ibrahim Pashe Çami ishte nje komandant i shquar i Sulltan Sulejmanit por nje pakujdesi e çastit gjate luftes kunder Persise Safavide do ti kushtonte atij shume shtrejt dhe do te ishte fillimi i renies se tij. Gjate kesaj fushate ushtarake ai i dha vetes se tij nje titull i cili permbante veten Sulltan. Ky titull ishte « Serasker Sulltan » qe do te thote « Sulltani i Ushtareve », por fatkeqesisht ky titull do te perdorej nga rivalet e tij politike si nje sfide ndaj Sulltan Sulejmanit te Mrekullueshem. Rivalet e tij e perdoren kete incident si arme kunder Ibrahimit. Gjate periudhes qe Ibrahimi ishte Grand Vezir, pra Vezir i Madh brenda pallatit mbreteror kishte plasur nje konflikt mes dy grave te Sulltan Sulejmanit Roxelanes e cila ishte nje ish-skllave e krishtere nga Ukraina e cila pas konvertimit ne Islam do te behej gruaja e preferuar e Sulltan Sulejmanit dhe Mahidevranit, gruaja tjeter tashme ish-e preferuar e Sulltanit. Duke qene se Roxelana donte qe Sulltani i ardhshem te behej nje nga djemte e saj filloi intrigat e saj kunder Mahidevranit dhe Ibrahim Pashes i cili mbajti anen e grupit te Mahidevranit siç beri edhe Hajredin Barbarosa. Duke qene se Roxelana kishte mbledhur rreth vetes gjithe rivalet politike te Ibrahim Pashe Çamit dhe gjithe ata qe ishin xheloze per pushtetin gati-absolut qe Sulltani i kishte akorduar mikut te tij te femijerise, ajo filloi qe te krijoje ingriga te paverteta kunder tij. Ne fakt Roxelana filloi te perhapi lajmin dhe gjoja Ibrahim Pasha po pergatiste nje konspiracion kunder Sulltan Sulejmanit. Por ajo kishte arritur kulmin kur kishte bindur Sulltan Sulejmanit qe te vriste djalin e tij sepse kinse ky i fundit pergatiste bashke me Ibrahim Pashe Çamin konspiracion kunder te jatit. Sulejmani i verbuar nga besimi total qe kishte te gruaja e tij mbyti djalin e tij me duart e veta. Pasi arriti qe te siguronte fronin sulltanor per djalin e saj Hurrem-i Sulltan siç u quajt me vone Roxelana, do ti kthehej kesaj here oponentit te saj Ibrahim Pargaritit. Ajo bashke me grupin kundershtar te Ibrahim Pashes do ta bindnin Sulltanin qe Ibrahim Pasha duhej eliminuar sepse pergatiste nje komplot te rrezikshem kunder vete Sulltan Sulejmanit. 


Por kjo nuk ishte e lehte duke qene se Sulltan Sulejmani nuk e kishte harruar betimin qe i kishte bere mikut te tij te femijerise, betim i cili ishte se ai kurre nuk do e kishte denuar me vdekje Ibrahim Pashen. Por siç duket disa teologe qe bashkepunonin me Roxelanen do ti jepnin Sulltan Sulejmanit nje fetva (Gjykim fetar) i cili i lejonte qe ta terhiqte betimin e bere mikut te tij me kusht qe ai te ndertonte nje xhami ne Stamboll. Sulltan Sulejmani ja komunikoi fetvane Roxelanes 7-te dite para ekzekutimit te Ibrahimit, dhe darkoi me mikun e tij vetem per vetem 7 dite rresht per ti dhene atij mundesine qe te arratisej nga vendi ose ti merrte jeten vete Sulltanit. Ne vitin 1536, 13 vjet pas emerimit te tij si Vezir i Madh Ibrahim Pashe Çami do te ekzekutohej me urdher te Sulltan Sulejmanit. 


Do te zbulohej me pas ne letrat e Ibrahim Pashes qe ai nuk pergatiste asnj komplot kunder Sulltan Sulejmanit, dhe qe ai ishte ne dijeni per pergatitjen e ekzekutimit te tij nga Sulltani por megjithate vendosi qe te mos arratisej dhe i qendroi besnik deri ne fund Sulltan Sulejmanit te Mrekullueshem, duke e merituar keshtu titullin qe i dhane Venecianet : « Ibrahimi i Mrekullueshem ». 


Pasi morri vesh te verteten Sulltan Sulejmani u pendua me shume keqardhje per gabimin e pafalshem qe beri ndaj mikut te tij te femijerise dhe karakteri i tij ndryshoi ne menyre dramatike. Hidherimi i atij arriti deri ne ate pike saqe gati hoqi dore nga detyra e Udheheqesit te Shtetit duke mbetur pra gati formalisht si Sulltan. Hidherimi dhe keqardhja e tij per Ibrahim Pashe Çamin shfaqen edhe ne poezite e tij ne te cilat edhe 20 vjet pas vdekjes se Ibrahimit ai vazhdimisht e permend Ibrahimin si shembullin me te mire te miqesise se sinqerte dhe te dashurise qe mund te kete nje mik i sinqerte deri ne ate pike sa te sakrifikoje jeten e tij per besnikerine. Sulltan Sulejmani shpesh shfaqte trajta te karakterit te tij qe i ngjanin Ibrahimit, mikut te tij te femijerise. 


Edhe pse burimet greke e paraqesin Ibrahim Pashe Çamin si grek duke qene se greket zoterojne artin e pervetesimit te çdo gjeje te mire, ai nuk ishte gje tjeter veçse nje prej bijve dhe heronjve te Medhenj te Çamerise. 

* Abedin Rakipi*

----------


## derjansi

hmm 

hero?  for what?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> hmm 
> 
> hero?  for what?



Varet nga kendveshtrimi i lexuesit i nderuar derjans.  :buzeqeshje:  
Per brezin e ri psh, hero eshte Antonio Montana, ai gangsteri kuban. Aq e adhurojne sa foton ne mur ia mban rinia 75x75. 

Une s'jam historiane, qe te vleresoj mbreterit dhe perandoret. Po hedh ketu vetem materiale historike per personazhet e ketij filmi, qe me duket mjaft interesant.

----------


## derjansi

> Varet nga kendveshtrimi i lexuesit i nderuar derjans.  
> Per brezin e ri psh, hero eshte Antonio Montana, ai gangsteri kuban. Aq e adhurojne sa foton ne mur ia mban rinia 75x75. 
> 
> Une s'jam historiane, qe te vleresoj mbreterit dhe perandoret. Po hedh ketu vetem materiale historike per personazhet e ketij filmi, qe me duket mjaft interesant.


po se pata me ty mi loke lol

po me ket rakipin qe thot heroi i cameris.

un e lexova artikullin e kti po spash te kishe bo dicka per camerin ky personazh hero i stamollit ma i shkon.

e foton e tonit do ta heq kur te mush 30 vjec lol ahahah

----------


## MI CORAZON

Harem wasn't a cage, it was where the family of the sultan lived and his future wives were educated. Yes harem was a school of poetry, litterature, arts and music.  
( keshtu thuhet aty me siper )

Edhe une keshtu besoj. Jo vetem Sulltani por cilido mashkull po qe i kulturuar, me kulture e do si gruan edhe te dashurat. Por duart ne zjarr nuk i ve. Mund te kete edhe perjashtime. Nejse...
..................................................  ......................................

Sonte, serite #70 dhe #71 ishin shume depresive. Bali Beu me keputi shpirtin.




 :i ngrysur:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Keq shkuan punet ne Harrem sonte. 
Po mire,a ska ndonje ketu , qe ndjek keto seri televizive? Ok...po shkoj te gjej ndonje forum turk.  :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ne cilen seri je ti Cora se ke seria ime u martu Hyremja me Sulejmanin  :shkelje syri:  
Apo je mbrapa ti akoma , ne serit qe vdiq Arminja ? 
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ne cilen seri je ti Cora se ke seria ime u martu Hyremja me Sulejmanin  
> Apo je mbrapa ti akoma , ne serit qe vdiq Arminja ?


lol

Une jam tek serite qe jep televizioni shqiptar, se po te mos kete filmi titra ne shqip ose ne anglisht , une s'e shoh dot.
Pra sonte tek serite qe shoh une ( qe qenkam ala ke ura), Sulltan Sulejmani fjeti me Princeshe Izabelen. 

Tek ky serial kam vene re qe aktoret s'kane nevoje te hapin gojen me fol. U flasin syte. Secili prej tyre ka sy te mahnitshem, jashtezakonisht shprehes, qe se kam vene re tek filma te tjere. 

Ke ndonje personazh, sy apo fytyre favorite ti ne kete serial, Walch?

----------


## JacobGold

Ja pse bota i quan Shqiptaret Turq! 

Nuk kan faj deri ne nje pike sepse me ndergjegje te tille per fat te keqe ka shume!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pse , ka gje te keqe?   :perqeshje:

----------

